# TIA.ca - quite lovely



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 29, 2020)

I can't remember how I found the site, it's not my domain but I find it quite lovely

tia.ca


----------



## Nafti (Nov 29, 2020)

It’s also a great first name to own. Makes me wonder what she paid for it.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Nov 29, 2020)

It really drives me crazy when someone uses a .CA website but uses a gmail account as an email.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 29, 2020)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> It really drives me crazy when someone uses a .CA website but uses a gmail account as an email.


And you see it more often than not. It doesn’t look professional in my opinion. A great domain needs a great professional email.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 30, 2020)

Nafti said:
			
		

> It’s also a great first name to own. Makes me wonder what she paid for it.



I'd bet it didn't cost her a penny.  My guess is that this is Mike Ber's daughter.  As in Mike dot ca.  And it seems Mike is redirecting several of his domains to Tia.ca.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 30, 2020)

Mike aka Provider. I remember mike used to send tbr picks/lists on a subscription.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 30, 2020)

BTW, I invited Mike to join here via LinkedIn.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 30, 2020)

Hope he joins

I listened to the song twice, it is actually quite good.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 30, 2020)

I remember Mike from DNF days. I don’t recall ever talking to him then as I wasn’t overly active.


----------



## DomainTrader (Dec 1, 2020)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> It really drives me crazy when someone uses a .CA website but uses a gmail account as an email.



Why


----------



## FM__ (Dec 1, 2020)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Why



It breaks the brand and it's inconsistent. It seems unprofessional to me. Wasn't there a recent example here where the companies website was like a four-word hyphenated domain and then the email was under a different two-word hyphenated domain? Branding is about consistency - domains aside.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 1, 2020)

FM said:
			
		

> It breaks the brand and it's inconsistent. It seems unprofessional to me. Wasn't there a recent example here where the companies website was like a four-word hyphenated domain and then the email was under a different two-word hyphenated domain? Branding is about consistency - domains aside.



https://dn.ca/viewtopic.php?pid=736


----------



## DomainRecap (Oct 21, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> It breaks the brand and it's inconsistent. It seems unprofessional to me.



I agree and in terms of professionalism, it's right up there with using a FB page as your website. The internet allows small business to look big, as long as you do it right and don't highlight your shortcomings. 

The gmail trick smacks of "we're running the business out of our parent's garage and we don't even know how to configure email accounts - please buy from us!"


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 21, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> It really drives me crazy when someone uses a .CA website but uses a gmail account as an email.



People fall for the trick of registrars and webhosts when they see xx perm month per email address. Little do they know if they get a webhost with cPanel they can easily configure their mailboxes for free.


----------



## Eby__ (Oct 21, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Little do they know if they get a webhost with cPanel they can easily configure their mailboxes for free.



Now that is another topic that you can get started like the one you did on Dan.com.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Oct 21, 2021)

Eby said:
			
		

> Now that is another topic that you can get started like the one you did on Dan.com.




Even easier, if you put your business domain with Google Domains you can have unlimited email forwards and because you are with Google Domains you never have to worry about the emails going to the recipients spam.

I will make a tutorial on both in the next few days


----------



## Eby__ (Oct 21, 2021)

Much appreciate your taking on that. Makes sense for sure.


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm a bit sad to read this lovely domain was lost to tbr  :'(


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 2, 2021)

Was probably given to her for free so it had no value to the end user.


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 2, 2021)

When domainers we know drop something we know they wouldn't consciously drop, I'm just always worried about them.  I left him a couple messages but never did hear anything back.


----------



## provider (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Guys,

My name is Mike Ber, it' true Tia is my 17 years old. She began composing and writing songs when she was 13 and I bought her this domain name. It's really sad this name is expired, it's my fault not Tia's. 

Mike


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 10, 2021)

Well I was just going to post that I heard from Mike and that he is alive and doing well - (other than the mistake of letting Tia.ca drop...)  But I see he beat me to the punch.

Thanks for getting back to me Mike!

It turns out Mike and I have crossed paths at least a couple of times, but not really realizing it at the time.  We were at some of the same domain conferences way back in the day, and he remembered [notify]aactive[/notify] from those domain conferences too.  He used to own some city .com's that I now own, and this summer we were both volunteering to help with the wildfires in Vernon, working simultaneously in the exact same neighborhood. And I had no idea of any of that when I tried to contact him regarding Tia going into TBR... How weird is all of that???


----------



## Eby__ (Nov 10, 2021)

provider said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name is Mike Ber, it' true Tia is my 17 years old. She began composing and writing songs when she was 13 and I bought her this domain name. It's really sad this name is expired, it's my fault not Tia's.
> 
> Mike



Glad to hear from you Mike. I too remember you from those glory days of TBRing daily!!  

Happy to know that you are well and pleased to have you here. I can feel for you as I have made the same mistake myself. But glad to hear that everything at your end is well and that’s more important. 

Thanks to @rlm for his worthy efforts. It’s nice to know that there are those who act as brother’s keepers, even in times like these.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Mike [notify]provider[/notify]
We have done business in the past and I was subscribed to the list you did for the TBR drop.
Great to hear from you!
….. I am not in Vernon but cheers to you and [notify]rlm[/notify] for your firefighting efforts *THUMBSUP*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 10, 2021)

Welcome aboard Mike (provider)

Nice to see some of the older crew coming aboard.

You will find us a tight little group who looks out for one another.


----------



## provider (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks guys for welcoming me to this forum. I've definitely made an immature mistake, but I am not a "true domainer" (reminds me of true detective) anymore in a sense I was before. I have sales here and there, but not looking to sell proactively nowadays. I think I still have in me that ability to run 1 project on the side, but I am truly lost at this point where I want to put my limited free time. 
I wanted to do something real estate related, some sort of website with lots of stats. These sites exist in US, but here the industry just started opening up recently. I sold Vancouver Real Estate.com in my "glory" days, and bought the sane name with Metro at the beginning for few hundred bucks. Good keyphrase, but too long tho. Some day will have to make a decision to go with it or something else.

How are you guys doing? Someone here domaining full time?


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Nov 10, 2021)

provider, are you going to bring Tia's site back up? It was such a lovely site and it should be easy to get another domain to keep the site going. I'm thinking LovelyTia.ca  *ROSE* or TiaMusic.ca  :coolest: 

Two words still make a nice url so I'm hoping Tia will continue with her online identity.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 4, 2022)

Now we know who caught it

[notify]zDomainName[/notify] has an impressive catalog...


https://dan.com/domain-seller/zdomainname-com?&results=50&order_by=relevance


----------



## Groot (Feb 4, 2022)

Saw gratuity/ca from a recent TBR on there as well


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 4, 2022)

HeHe, I almost made an offer on this one   


Can anyone see why I did not?


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 4, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> HeHe, I almost made an offer on this one
> 
> 
> Can anyone see why I did not?



Genius is what you are!!


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 4, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> HeHe, I almost made an offer on this one
> 
> 
> Can anyone see why I did not?



That was on the TBR list not long ago and I had a good laugh when I saw it. 

Pretty sure it sold for min bid (it went #73 to Burmac), which is exactly what it's worth.


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 4, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> HeHe, I almost made an offer on this one
> 
> 
> Can anyone see why I did not?



That was on the TBR list not long ago and I had a good laugh when I saw it. 

Pretty sure it sold for min bid (it went #73 to Burmac), which is exactly what it's worth.

*Hey, double-post bug!!*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 4, 2022)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Hey, double-post bug!!



The dilemma... One post was like, I cannot delete a well earned like


----------

